# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Латвия.Рига.

## Цветик-семицветик

Хех,надеюсь,что кто-нибудь дочитает до конца)) 
*Латвия.Рига.Юрмала.*
Отдыхала в далёком 2004 году у бабушки с дедушкой(двоюродные) и дяди в Риге. Также довелось побывать в Юрмале. 
Фоток своих на компе нету, поэтому выложу парочку из нэта,которые подходят более-менее под мой рассказ.
Начну рассказ с карты Латвии. Вдруг кто-то не знает,где она вообще находится
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Латвия,как вы можете заметить разделена на четыре района, мои родственники проживают в районе Земгале(если мне память не изменяет).

Именно там я и провела дней 10 летом 2004 года вместе с моей бабушкой,которая спонсировала нашу поездку( я типа единственная внучка ).

Посетила я множество мест, но в силу гм...того,что мне было 12 лет на тот момент, я сильно не заморачивалась насчёт достопримечательностей,дл   меня другая страна - уже ВАУ было. Но Ригу и Юрмалу вспоминаю с нежностью и очень хочу туда съездить ещё раз( увы поездка туда - слишком дорогое удовольствие, к тому же по Латвии кризис ударил с такой силой, что брр...(готовила про Латвию доклад,вот и пришлось изучать  обстановку в  их стране).

Вернусь к удивительному путешествию.

Выехали мы из Минска, как сейчас помню - был вечер,но не поздно. Ах да, ехали на поезде, вроде плацкарт брали(чтоб сэкономить). Нашими попутчиками стали две особы: мама и дочка, не помню куда и зачем они ехали,да и это не важно. 
Чух-чух, чух-чух, мы в пути. Разбудили нас пограничники. Сначала наши,потом латышские. Честно говоря, сумки даже не обыскивали,просто спросили,что в них....ну, бабушка сказала,что только вещички..ну да,ну да . 
Конечно мы ехали с подарочками для родственников,которых чёрт знает сколько не видели. Бабушка Оля,с которой я ехала, приходится сестрой бабушке Ане, к которой мы ехали. У бабушки Ани есть муж - дедушка Петя и сын Серёжа - мой дядька. Дядьку я особенно обожаю(естественно бабушку с дедушкой тоже ). Серёга в свои 30 с копейками лет( 31 или 32) не женат, женат не был, детей не имеет, весёлый, умный, добрый, золото, а не мужчина, но немного шалопай))
От блин, чего-то я в семейные отношения ударилась ,всё, возвращаюсь к путешествию.
Значит пограничников удачно миновали и утром были уже на месте (часиков в 8 вроде бы). Там нас встречала куча людей(всех не помню), среди них как помню были: мой дядька и тётя из Канады,сестра оттуда же и бабушка. 
Двинулись мы к бабушке домой на трамвайчике, так началось наше знакомство с Ригой.
Ехали минут 20. Потом наконец-то добрались до пункта назначения. Бабушка живёт в пятиэтажке, мало отличающейся от наших. Правда расположение квартир немного отличается. Часть приключение (как мы все встретились за столом и покушали) пропускаю.
Не помню, в каком порядке мы осматривали город, поэтому пишу одно за другим.

Начну с зоопарка. Он там офигенный. Энное количество километров с самыми разнообразными животными. Я ползоопарка пофоткала. Почесала панцирь черепашке, потрогала за горб верблюда, а вот кенгуру от нас убежали)). Посмотрела на белых и бурых медведей, птичек всяких разных, змей. Чего там только не было.
Вот кенгурёнок оттудава:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Рядом с зоопарком находится вход в парк с аттракционами. Покатались мы там немного, потом, на выходе, я ещё на пони покаталась. 
Ах да, магазины у них потрясные. Я была только в продуктовых, но мне и этого хватило Называются они Т-Market
Пакетики бесплатные, даже в маленьких магазинах. Попробовала вкусное мороженое по 9 сантимов как сейчас помню. Тогда на наши это было  360 рублей всего лишь. Хотя это мороженым нельзя даже назвать, что-то вроде замороженного сока в бумажной упаковке (как у нас сок продают), но безумно вкусно было.
Ещё у них вкуснейшие сырки, я за день по пару штук лопала, к сожалению, не помню, сколько они стоили.
Побывала в их Макдональсе)).
Ещё сходили на главную площадь, а там – Памятник Свободы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кстати, погодка была плохая практически на протяжении всего пребывания в Латвии.
Также мы посетили их базар(Центральный рынок), прикольный такой, вот в интернете фотки нашла:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Латвии довольно интересно устроены лавочки с сувенирами (описываю, глядя на свою фотографию). Висит деревянная табличка на входе у вас над готовой с названием, не знаю как перевести, поэтому не буду писать. Слева идёт штук 30 в рядок лавочек( деревянных) с самыми различными сувенирами. Справа клумбочки, их можно обойти и вы окажитесь опять возле ряда лавочке ( т.е. слева направо это выгдялит так: лавочки; дорожка, по к-ой вы идёте;клубмочки; опять дорожка; и снова лавочки). И во все хочется заглянуть)))
Ещё побывала в LIDO. Ох какое оно у них. Рядом с Лидо расположен парк развлечений, там я попрыгала на батуте и ещё на какой-то штуке покаталась. А потом….потом было классно. Дядя (это который из Канады) повёл нас в ресторан LIDO. К слову сказать, он платил 
Точно помню,что он заплатил 34 лата( на наши где-то 136 тысяч на то время). А нас было 6 человек. Значит по 23 тысячи на человека, хм, недорого оказывается))) 
Но наелась я там…до сих пор помню,что кушала. Картошечка, шашлычок, разные фрукты, кусочек бабушкиных блинчиков с малиновым вареньем, сок апельсиновый и десертик вкусненький…даже всё не влезло, глаза кушали, а живот кричал- стооооооооп 
Решили скататься покупаться, с утра вроде как тепло было, поэхали.Долго ехали в маршрутке, приехали – начался офигеннейший ливень. Залезли в кабинки для переодевания, чтоб меньше промокнуть, сверху накрылись зонтиками. Всё равно не помогло, мои кроссовки насквозь мокрые были….но было круто))
Потом съездили в Юрмалу. Это было ВАУ. Жаль только в аквапарк не удалось попасть и на песенный конкурс мы запоздали ( в августе потому что приехали).
Тут похожая история с лавочками. Идёшь слева и справа тянутся ряды магазинов, а дорога широкая, машины не ездят, только много людей))
Ну и сувенирчики по пути продают. Прикупила там две кружечки и в магазине платочек на шею. Платочек вроде 4 лата стоил.
Потом….мооооооооооооооооо  ооррррррррееееееее. Это было первое настоящее свидание с морем 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

 Погода ещё хорошая оказалась, я даже в море побултыхалась,но вода прохладненькая была,купаться холодно)). Насобирала пакет ракушек,они до сих пор лежат у меня.  Сфоткались в море и возле него, возле огромной железной вроде черепахи, которая так нагрелась,что я руку немного обожгла)).
И отправились домой( т.е. в Ригу).
Вроде всё упомянула .Расставаться не хотелось, Рига и Юрмала очень понравились. Но виза заканчивалась, чух-чух на поезде обратно….Эх, хорошо так было
Съездите,не пожалеете 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Интересно. Всегда мечтал побывать в прибалтийских странах. Для советского человека это был кусочек запада, для многих тогда недоступного.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> Интересно. Всегда мечтал побывать в прибалтийских странах.


Только сейчас это удовольствие дорого стоит))

60 евро виза

----------

